# Hello out there...



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My name's Ian and I'm from New Zealand.I'll be moving to Thailand in a few weeks time and wish to make some contacts.I've been teaching English in South Korea for the past 4.5 years.I intend to hang-out for a while and look for a job at a reputable school.If this takes me too long,it's quite possible my girlfriend will get angry with me and end my life as I know it.Therefore,any suggestions/help regarding work would be greatly appreciated.I am a keen (ex. club) runner with a degree in sport and exercise science.

Bye for now,

Ian


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you have a teaching certificate? If you do, you might be able to get a job in one of the international schools. They generally pay better.

And again:

Ajarn.com - living and teaching in Bangkok

Guide for Transition to Teaching English Overseas - EFL, ESL

By the way, ajarn is Thai for teacher.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Synthia,

Thanks for the information.

Regards,

Ian


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I posted the link for an article about how to get a teaching job, but put it in a separate thread. You might want to have a look at that.


----------

